# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Optar por: Canon 400D, 450D ou 1000D?

## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Agradecia a vossa ajuda, pois pretendo comprar uma maquina para fotografar o aquario e estou indeciso sobre estes 3 modelos. Sou principiante a fotografar aquas e por isso pretendia uma maquina pratica, não muito complicada, intuitiva, e que tirasse fotos macro com qualidade( sei que depende da lente...).
Algumas duvidas: a lente que vem com estas maquinas ( EF-S 18-55mm) servirá para tirar fotos macro? e se não, existem outras lentes macro que justifiquem o seu preço??( por enquanto só vou adquirir a 18-55mm).
Justifica-se a compra da 450D relativamente á 400D, especificamente, mais pratica, melhor qualidade das fotos,etc, já que a diferença de preço é pouco relevante(64- pixmania.com).
E quanto á 1000D, é uma boa opção relativamente ás anteriores, considerando que sou principiante,mais barata, e que não pretendo comprar outra maquina tão cedo. 
Mais uma vez agradeço as vossas opiniões.

Abraços

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá António a minha marca de eleição na fotografia é a canon, e já percebi que não queres gastar muito numa câmara, mas repara, a câmara não será só para fotografar aquários, poderás utilizar no dia a dia, e em relação a uma reflex, acho que essa coisa do principiante comprar uma câmara mais barata não pega muito, até porque para dar mais de 500 euros por o corpo de uma reflex não é pouco, e já que vais comprar uma reflex e não irás comprar outra tão cedo, devias apostar em qualidade. Por um pouco mais compras uma reflex de grande qualidade, muito mais rápida e também fácil de utilizar por um principiante, a canon 40d...mas entre essas, escolhia a d450, prática e com muitos acessorios compativeis a bons preços, para fotos macro essa lente standard chega bem.
Pensa primeiro na compra, porque quando se compra algo caro, compra-se o melhor, nem que tenhamos de dar mais um pouco de  :SbRiche:  .

----------


## Cesar Pinto

só com essa lente nao conseguiras fazer grande coisa a nivel de fotos macro mas se comprares um acessorio ( 250D ou 500D ) fazes umas fotos muito melhores e com muito mais qualidade.
este acessorio é uma lupa que se enrosca na lente, e se fores comparar os valores com uma lente exclusivamente macro vais ver que compensa pois julgo que ande por volta dos 80

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Filipe, obrigado pela opinião :SbOk:  , fui pesquisar e a 40D é quase o dobro do preço da 450D, o que já é significativo, e depois na descrição da maquina dizem que é indicada para profissionais ou quase, o que para mim seria um problema com tantas variaveis e opções a defenir.

Cesar, obrigado pela dica da lupa para a lente :SbOk:  , irei segui-la, mas gostaria de saber a tua opinião sobre quais das 3 maquinas que refiro, aconselharias.

Abraços

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas .
A 1000 veio substituir a 400 d.
A 1000 tem live vew e a 400 só vês o que estas a fotografar pelo "buraquinho"
Como o preço é quase igual é obvio que a 400 é a pior compra. 
A 1000 d é leve e compacta , será muito boa para principiantes das reflex
que querem levar a camara para ferias sem carregar 1 kilo de maquina...
 A 450 d é a melhor das 3 , maior , mais pesada , mais estavel, mais rapida,
jpeg e raw, 12 mpix, 3,5 fotos por seg. 
A diferença de preço é de pouco mais de 100 euros, eu ia para a 450 d.
 Ao comprar repara que existem duas objectivas 18/55 diferentes,
 uma com estabilizador de imagem e outra não :Admirado:  
Penso que na pix estão anunciadas as duas com o image stablizer ( 18/55 is ).
Esta caracteristica é muito util quando puxas o zoom ao maximo... quando tremes um pouco ela ajuda a compensar :SbOk:  
Isto é só uma opinião... :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

compara ... :yb665:  

http://www.pixmania.com/dev/gui_web/...au=1&ArticleId[]=735885&ArticleId[]=1474398&ArticleId[]=735740

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Obrigado Paulo :SbOk:  pela tua bem fundamentada opinião e pelo esclarecimento da objectiva (18-55 IS) isto com 45 anos bem aproveitados já treme :SbSourire2:  
Vou aguardar mais algumas opiniões...mas parece-me que a 450D...

Abraços

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Antonio
na minha experiencia proficional ( funcionario da canon portugal )
tive vareas formaçoes com ambas as maquinas e conheço-as bem, pouco mais a a acrescentar ao que já foi dito a nivel de caractristicas, mas se quizeres uma opiniao pessoal eu optaria pela 450D com 18*55 IS, mas se a diferença de valores entra elas te fizer diferença podes optar por qualquer uma das outras pois vais bem servido na mesma.


PS: para mim o que marca a diferença da CANON com as outras marcas nao é o corpo mas sim as lentes, dai eu dizer que vais bem servido com qualquer uma das 3

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Cesar,

Obrigado mais uma vez :SbOk:  , parece-me que vou optar pela 450D com EF-S 18-55IS.
O que não consigo encontrar, pelo menos na pixmania.com, é o acessório que referes ( lupa para enroscar na lente- 250D ou 500D). Onde poderei comprar tal acessorio, agradecia a ajuda. 
Já agora e sem querer abusar da boa vontade, onde me aconselhariam a comprar? pixmania? 

Abraços

----------


## Cesar Pinto

sim poderás comprar na pixmania.
aqui tens mais alguma informaçao sobre essa lupa
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-250D-Clo.../dp/B000050M6M
se nao a conseguires comprar na net pede para encomendar na FNAC ou no EL CORTE INGLES que eles pedem a canon mas leva um print desta pagina para eles saberem o que queres ok

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Obrigado Cesar,
por toda a ajuda que dispensaste.

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Olá Antonio e demais Amigos

Tenho uma Canon 400D (XTi), com a lente do kit 18*55, mais estas 75*300, 50mm, 17*85 IS e 28*300 IS.

Posso afirmar que ela é muito boa, não somente para fotos do seu aquário, mas pra todo o uso.

Pode comprar uma dela ou XSi que veio substituir, se não estiver engano, o modelo da minha.

Algumas fotos tiradas com a XTi





Abraços

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Cesár

essa lupa que fala dá para adaptar a lente da canon 300D, a que vinha no pack?

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Ricardo,

Bela colecção de lentes, para já penso que ficarei rasoavelmente servido só com a 18-55 IS :SbRiche:   e com o acessório 250D.
Obrigado pela sua opinião e espero um dia tirar belas fotos como as suas.

Abraços

----------


## Christian Gnad

Viva António,

entre essas 3, sem sombra de dúvida a 450D.
No entanto aconselho-te a dar o salto para a 40D ( mais 233 na Digiwowo) por vários motivos dos quais destaco face ás outras:
Ergonomia
Robustez
Simplicidade e rapidez de utilização
Durabilidade geral do material

isto claro se for uma máquina que queiras aguentar uns aninhos sem pensares que tem "apenas" 10M de pixeis, porque esses 10M são bem estruturados para o conjunto geral e com boas lentes fazem excelentes ampliações.

e aqui tens um comparativo:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/comp...os40d&show=all


Preços na Digiwowo, para o caso de n os conheçeres:

Canon EOS 450D Body & Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS USM
http://www.digitalwonderworld.de/pro...ducts_id/10870

Canon EOS 40D Body & Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS USM
http://www.digitalwonderworld.de/pro...ducts_id/10164

Canon 40D Macro Kit incl. Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro 
http://www.digitalwonderworld.de/pro...ducts_id/10585


 Abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Concordo com o Christian, a 40D é uma exelente máquina, e os 10M de pixels pouco importa, aliás eu tenho uma, e o que me levou a comprar esta máquina foi a sua velocidade muito superior a das outras e o grande ecrã lcd, e o melhor é o segmento do início das profissionais e ao contrário de outras profissionais como as Mark III, esta tem até modos de cena como as reflex amadoras, sendo assim tão fácil de mexer como numa 450d

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Christian, tive a ler o comparativo e opiniôes no sitio que referiste, e parece-me que tenho muito que ler e pensar. Uma coisa chamou-me a atenção, o facto de algumas 450D terem problemas e serem devolvidas ( uma chatice).
Felipe, parece-me que terei que repensar a minha anterior decisão...e depois irei precisar de umas dicas...
Muito obrigado pelas vossas opiniões :SbOk:   :SbOk:  ...por acaso não teem 233 paus a mais... :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  (brincadeira)

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

António ,um dia destes também compro uma dslr...

A minha 3.x megapixels ainda tem de dar para as curvas...
 :Big Grin:  é a crise...

Atenção que a máquina não vale um peido, mas tem certas particularidades...
com algum desenrascanço pelo menos estas rascas com adaptador de filtros, tem muito para oferecer...

há quase 5 anos cheguei a fotografar a rádula de um caracol de água doce com 1-2 mm...o caracol tinha este tamanho, a rádula era mais pequena...

agarrei num lente convencional, virei-a ao contrário no adaptador de lentes da máquina colei-a com fitacola... e conseguia focar a distâncias de 1 cm...
 :Big Grin: 

estava a ver se achava as tais fotos...perderam-se no tempo...
Agora comprei no ebay umas lentes estranhas também de enroscar no tal adaptador de filtros.

dependendo da distância, uso diferentes lentes...e aquilo depois foca a diferentes distâncias...

As dslr têm uns problemas nos macros, são obviamente muitissimo melhores, mas o problema é a mecanica dos espelhos, a vibração dos espelhos pode desfocar a coisa. mas acho que todos estes modelos dá para bloquear o espelho.

Já agora pergunto se esta parte mecânica costuma ser a primeira a pifar...e se demora muito...aos conhecedores...

António Tens de comprar também um tripé...as tremuras são INTENSIFICADAS ENORMEMENTE nas macros, não consigo tirar fotos aceitáveis sem encostar a máquina (com alente) ao vidro...
lol

Aqui as DSLR ganham podes aumentar o ISO (corrente eléctrica a passar pelo ccd), e ficam mais sensiveis á luz e a tremuras notam-se menos...

A minha nem ISO tem...
 :Big Grin: 
deve ser sempre iso 100

Abraços!

P.S. Espero que o teu convite ainda esteja de pé...a ver se consigo falar contigo...por pm...

Vou ser honesto, acho que compraria a 450D...se fosse mesmo comprar, acho que é a melhor a nivel do rácio preço/aquilo que recebes de todas...isto pelo reviews que tenho lido, licitei várias no ebay mas ultrapassam sempre o meu preço máximo...

um dia consigo... também não percebo proque é que máquinas em 2ºmão custam tanto...
já vi preços acima de novas cá em portugal.
 :Wink: 
tótós...

----------


## António Vitor

desculpa ter assaltado o teu tópico António G., mas que acham os conhecedores desta máquina?

http://www.digitalwonderworld.de/pro...oducts_id/9636

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Vitor,

claro que o convite se mantem...quando quizeres :SbOk:  
Quanto ao tripé, já tenho um dos binoculos...menos despesa.
Relativamente á 450D e 40D, a indecisão continua, vou ter que ler mais alguns reviews para decidir...e tenho a certeza que vou ter que comprar um bom e pratico (e fininho) manual para lidar com qualquer uma delas.
Este topico é "nosso", por isso força...

Abraço

----------


## Christian Gnad

Boas,

António Vitor, o site da Digiwowo está em baixo e n consigo ver a que maq te referes... vou tentando entrar e depois digo o que acho.
Não compres um corpo em segunda mão. Os preços já não o justificam e não sabes o que a máquina já sofreu.

António Gameiro, a Canon lançou à umas 3/5 semanas a 50D, o que vai fazer com que a 40D baixe de preço durante as proximas semanas até ser descontinuada por alturas do natal, talvez um pouco depois... Acredita que a 40D é mais userfriendly do que a 450D que pelo facto de ser muito pequena utiliza combinações de botões para regular por exemplo abertura (ou tempo de exposição, um dos dois...). O manual para pouco te vai servir pois se tiveres noções básicas de fotografia ela é quase tão simples de utilizar como qualquer Canon com 10 ou 20 anos... Os principios são exactamente os mesmos. Se quiseres uma aula de introdução conta comigo. Qualquer que seja a maq, claro.

 Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

A máquina do meu link é esta:
Fuji Finepix S 5 Pro

Sinceramente qualquer uma é uma boa compra...

òbvio que eles metem mais um feature mais pixels e etc...e esperam que com isto haja novos compradores, ou antigos que façam upgrade.

Mais resolução acarreta custos, ao nivel de ruido, daí eles terem de desenvolver novos chips de processamento de imagem em conjunto com o aumento de resolução...

A maior diferenças entre as 40, 50D e as outras á primeira vista, posso estar errado, é a estrutura em liga de magnésio do corpo, em vez de plástico...o plkástico serve também...

também tem velocidades mais rápidas de fotografia, possivelmente mais stress no mecanismo, por serem mais rápidas...

Um carro topo de gama, não é necessáriamente mais resistente que um de baixa gama, antes pelo contrário pelo stress dos seus componentes a maior atrito e velocidade...


Isto sou eu a conjecturar...não faço ideia... mas a minha decisão de compra recaia no segmento mais baixo (450D e outras similares) do que pelas 40-50d...

----------


## Christian Gnad

Boas Vitor,
as Fuji são rigorosamente iguais as nikon. Se procurares, talvez no dpreview.com encontrarás uma nikon quase igualzinha a essa fuji se bem que mais cara...
Eu como sou canonista... se bem que a D3 me encha as medidas!!!

 Não compro uma DS MkIII porque é muito dinheiro para se desvalorizar tão depressa. Se bem que o dinheiro é muito relativo: tive uma D1 em 2000 que custou, em euros 17.000,00€!!!
Na altura um cartão de memória com uns miseráveis 128MB ( sim, Megabites!) custava 500,00€!!!

 Hoje é tudo muito barato se bem que muito passageiro...

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

17.000.000...bah és pobrezinho Christian :HaEbouriffe:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  ...

Eu escolhi a Canon EOS 40D porque achei que a relação preço/qualidade é a melhor, para além de ser mais fácil de mexer devido aos modos de cena...mas principalmente porque usarei esta câmara para fotografia subaquática, e escolhi ela para essa fução, devido a velocidade e tamanho do ecrã LCD para além das coisas que já disse acima.
A Mark III é exelente lol, mas é muito cara e acho que não saberia utilizar uma, tudo manual não é para mim, até porque não sou profissional.
Ah e a 50D para a 40D é praticamente igual para mim, porque a maior diferença, é a maior quantidade de pixels da 50D.

----------


## António Vitor

O meu carro custou isso...NOVO e só tem 3 anos...
17 000 euros
 :Wink: 

um citroen C3 hdi....

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Christian, o argumento que apresentas (userfriendly), talvez seja decisivo para optar pela 40D. Vou aguardar umas semanas, talvez o preço baixe como dizes e claro, aceito e agradeço uma aula depois de praticar um pouco :SbOk:  

Filipe, mais um bom argumento para a 40D, fotografia subaquatica, muito interessante :SbOk:  

Vitor, "um/o carro topo de gama"...só podias estar te a referir á mítica Ferrari :SbOk:  

Abraços

----------


## Christian Gnad

> 17.000.000€...bah és pobrezinho Christian    ...
> 
> Eu escolhi a Canon EOS 40D porque achei que a relação preço/qualidade é a melhor, para além de ser mais fácil de mexer devido aos modos de cena...mas principalmente porque usarei esta câmara para fotografia subaquática, e escolhi ela para essa fução, devido a velocidade e tamanho do ecrã LCD para além das coisas que já disse acima.
> A Mark III é exelente lol, mas é muito cara e acho que não saberia utilizar uma, tudo manual não é para mim, até porque não sou profissional.
> Ah e a 50D para a 40D é praticamente igual para mim, porque a maior diferença, é a maior quantidade de pixels da 50D.



Correcção: 17.000€ (a seguir estava uma virgula :yb665: )e felizmente não fui eu que a comprei (hoje aquele corpo não vale nem 100€, compraram-na para eu trabalhar! A máquina tinha cerca de 3 MP!!! e era o melhor que havia. A Canon ainda não tinha entrado na corrida das digitais SLR e um ano antes as unicas que havia eram da KODAK que aproveitava os Corpos de Nikons F4,F801, F5 e da Canon EOS1  para lhes enfiar uma espeçie de grip onde alojava um sensor, memória etc. As primeiras tinham pouco mais que 1 MP...

DCS-3cadoramaB.jpg

DCS-720760frontMdm.jpg

DCS-2001993.jpg

Essas estas então custavam mais que um BMW! 

e falando em carros :yb665:  




> Um carro topo de gama, não é necessáriamente mais resistente que um de baixa gama, antes pelo contrário pelo stress dos seus componentes a maior atrito e velocidade...


Ah e acredita que um Carro de gama alta sujeito ao mesmo tratamento que um de gama baixa vai sempre durar muito mais tempo... Qualidade dos materiais paga-se e isso aplica-se desde uma bombas de água a iates de luxo... e apesar deste argumento o banco não há maneira de me emprestar dinheiro para aquele Bentley que me ia durar 30 anos sem dar chatices :yb624:  

 Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

No carro podes tirar o pé do acelerador, na máquina a velocidade é aquela...não dá para reduzir...

Ou seja o desgaste do mecanismo é maior...por tirar mais fotos por segundo.

E trata-se da mesma marca, possivelmente os mesmos componentes, por vezes faz sentido, usar os mesmos componentes, mais produção menos custos.

O investimento é abatido mais rápidamente...por isso os lcds estão agora mais baixos.

Estes lcds agora são mais baratos e são bem melhores que os outros antes que eram mais caros...

não faz sentido andar a investir em mecanismos diferentes e em linhas montagem diferentes...

por vezes a única diferença entre máquinas é uma questão de firmware...e uma das primeiras canon DSLR entry level, podia ser quitada para ficar numa topo de gama...
 :Big Grin: 

não sei se é ou se não é...mas o historial da canon pelo menos testemunha isto...

ver aqui...
http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/11/c...based-cameras/
mais...

http://www.bobatkins.com/photography...ware_hack.html

É possivel com um firmware transformar a 300D na tal 10D...
Lógicamente a politica da empresa não mudou e básicamente existe redução de features e etc, para que haja ocupação de segmentos distintos, mas podemos estar a falar da mesmissima máquina...
 :Big Grin: 
em corpos diferentes.

----------


## Christian Gnad

É mais oum menos o oposto de um portátil: no computador portátil temos interior diferente, caixa igual. Na máquina fotográfica temos interior igual, caixa diferente... mas no interior não é tudo completamente igual. Utilizando como exemplo aquele que deste da EOS10D vs. EOS300D. Eu tive e ainda tenho uma 10D que passado menos de 2 anos de utilização partiu duas palhetas do obturador!!! Tenho uma Canon EOS 1n na qual queimei milhares de rolos, na qual o desgaste é muito superior pelo facto de a cada 36 disparos ter um motor a rebobinar o rolo a alta velocidade. Depois é a tampa traseira que se tem de abrir e fechar para pôr o rolo e enquanto se procede a isto os componentes internos ficam expostos aos elementos exteriores. Com a EOS1n a única avaria que tive foi no botão do disparador que não estava a fazer contacto. Normal e aceitável. Já na 10D, partir o obturador não o é e é ai que se vê a qualidade dos materiais.
Na EOS 1n as palhetas do obturador eram de carbono. Na 10D confesso que não sei mas quando se partiram e as tive nas mãos pareceu-me uma liga plástica bastante fraca...

Deixo aqui as especificações entre estes dois modelos que foram os pais destas duas gamas: a 10D tem a 300D abaixo, a 20 tem 350, a 30 a 400, e finalmente a 40 tem a 450. 

300D:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos300d/page2.asp

10D:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos10d/page2.asp

Maior diferença que encontramos entre estes 2 corpos:
Body material - Magnesium alloy
Body material - Plastic

e consequentemente qualidade interna de alguns componentes.

O facto de "trancarem" na 300 algumas possibilidades de software que na 10 estão activos prende-se com capacidades da máquina, além de se destinarem a públicos diferentes que não sabem nem querem saber o que são Custom functions; e se as máquinas da altura já não faziam nada de jeito a 1600asa porque deixar um amador puxar a máquina até aos 3200? Para ele se esqueçer dela nessa sensibilidade, ir de férias para a turquia e voltar danado pois as fotos ficaram uma borrada?

É que a maior parte das pessoas que compram uma SLR acabam por a usar sempre no "verde" ou seja totalmente automático, e usam as lentes manhosas com as quais as marcas conseguem fazer uns kits a preços simpáticos... Para isso mais vale comprar uma Canon Powershot SX 1 IS, uma Fuji Finepix S 100 FS ou uma Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ 50 e flash como por exemplo um Canon Speedlite 430EX.
Vão conseguir melhores resultados do que com um kit de 450 ou de 40. Aquela pedaço de plástico a que chamam lente que equipa estes kits custa 60€. É impossivel uma lente digna desse nome custar metade do que custam uns óculos escuros. Desenrasca mas é como comprar um carro que dá 220Km/h e pôr-lhe os pneus mais ramelosos que se consiga encontrar e depois conduzir conscientemente... (lá estamos de novo nos carros :yb624: ) estamos sempre limitados pela fraca qualidade do material.
Alêm disso toda a gente gosta muito de ZOOM e fica decepcionadissima com os "curtos" zooms das lentes das SLR. 

 Que grande testamento :yb665:  


 Abraços

----------


## Christian Gnad

> não faz sentido andar a investir em mecanismos diferentes e em linhas montagem diferentes...


uma grande parte dos componentes são diferentes e as linhas de montagem são distintas pois como se pode ver nas imagens abaixo a montagem é diferente.


10d-specs.jpg

specsview300d.jpg

 Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

Não posso discordar de um profissional, fiquei convencido...
 :Wink: 

O mais importante nas fotografias dos aquário para mim pelo menos, é os macros...
Aquilo que as DSLR são bem melhores que as outras no grande CCD, as lentes têm de projectar a luz num espaço maior, acho que isso é pior para macros, deve ser porque é mais fácil de focar a menores distâncias com lentes vulgares, nem tenho bem a certeza da razão.

Mas por termos um ccd maior, podemos injectar mais corrente eléctrica maior iso, e este fica mais sensivel à luz, sem ruido, porque o ccd é grande, também podemos ter lentes maiores que o corpo aguenta, e com isso mais luz em direcção ao ccd...

mesmo com lentes rascas acho que é dificil comparar uma dslr com uma normal...
em termos de CCD a distância é abismal.

----------


## Christian Gnad

Efectivamente a diferença de tamanho dos sensore é bastante grande e isso reflecte-se principalmente em sensibilidades mais elevadas e fracas condições de luz. Ainda assim aquelas "compactas" que enumerei acabam muitas vezes por ser melhores aquisições ás vezes apenas pelo facto de serem mais pequenas e acabarem por acompanhar mais os donos do que as SLR com as quais toda a gente tem muito mais cuidados e muitas vezes não leva ou com receio de estragar ou com falta de paciênçia para carregar com o saco :yb665:  
Para mim boa aquisição é aquela a que se dá uso! :Coradoeolhos:  

 Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Depois de umas pesquisas, assaltou-me uma duvida, relativamente as objectivas. Tenho lido que a EF-S 18-55mm IS USM não é grande coisa, aliás, nada interessante. Confirmam?
Que lente me aconselhariam considerando que essencialmente utilizarei para o Aqua ( gerais, parciais e macro) e claro, sem gastar muito, porque o orçamento já esta a ultrapassar em muito o que tinha previsto. 
A EF-S 17-85mm IS USM é uma alternativa e justifica os 200 a mais? 
Obrigado

Abraços

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Para mim boa aquisição é aquela a que se dá uso! 
> 
>  Abraço


Boas Christian :Admirado:  
Começo a ficar esclarecido...
Se alguém for pro compra o topo,
se for semipró compra a 5d,
se for um não pró com fotos como hobbie compra a 50 d,
e  por aí abaixo, sendo as variantes o
 ter-se a carteira maior que o juizo :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
 Neste caso e como curioso, o ideal para mim seria comprar uma 1000d 
para levar de ferias com a 18/55 que vem no kit, sem me 
preocupar com o peso e a maior atracção para os roubos.
E comprar a nova objectiva tamrom 18/270 com estabilizador
para quando quiser ir tirar fotos das "aguias no gerês" 
ou das amigas na praia... :yb624:  
Estou correcto :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Boas Christian 
> Começo a ficar esclarecido...
> Se alguém for pro compra o topo,
> se for semipró compra a 5d,
> se for um não pró com fotos como hobbie compra a 50 d,
> e  por aí abaixo, sendo as variantes o
>  ter-se a carteira maior que o juizo    
>  Neste caso e como curioso, o ideal para mim seria comprar uma 1000d 
> para levar de ferias com a 18/55 que vem no kit, sem me 
> ...



No que toca à parte dos corpos a ideia está mais ou menos certa... apesar de eu actualmente também usar a gama das 40 e das 50 para trabalho. O corpo produz o mesmo resultado de uma Topo de gama com as limitações de um corpo menos resistente fisicamente, menos wheatherproof, menos frames por segundo etc.
Boas lentes é que são indispensáveis pois os corpos vêm e vão cada vez mais rápido, mas as boas lentes desde que bem tratadas ficam por muitos anos.

Volto a repetir: Para mim boa aquisição é aquela a que se dá uso! Uma máquina com a qual não se seja picuinhas, sem medo de estragar, sem medo que seja roubada, sem medo que caia ao chão! Isto depende de 2 factores: Depende do feitio da pessoa por um lado e do tamanho da carteira por outro...  :SbRiche:  

Não aconselho lentes de outras marcas senão as dos corpos mas antes de comprares exprimenta e compara...

 Abraço

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Boas,
> 
> Depois de umas pesquisas, assaltou-me uma duvida, relativamente as objectivas. Tenho lido que a EF-S 18-55mm IS USM não é grande coisa, aliás, nada interessante. Confirmam?
> Que lente me aconselhariam considerando que essencialmente utilizarei para o Aqua ( gerais, parciais e macro) e claro, sem gastar muito, porque o orçamento já esta a ultrapassar em muito o que tinha previsto. 
> A EF-S 17-85mm IS USM é uma alternativa e justifica os 200 a mais? 
> Obrigado
> 
> Abraços


Olá António,

justifica.
Ou então a Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 USM IS. Perdes um pouco em grande angular mas ganhas em tele... Consoante aquilo que prefiras, ficas muito mais bem servido com qq uma dessas lentes.

 Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Christiam, que achas do meu desvario
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=13750&page=2

Ver os meus ultimos posts, achas que uma panasonic bridge é bom material?
Isto para macros e fotos de familia...

achas que se justifica uma dslr?
ou mesmo para macros as DSLR são também imbativeis?

Ver fotos da minha pseudo-bridge de 2002 de 3.2 megapixels...

Estava mesmo inclinado para esta http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/150619...-prateada.html....

até serviria para camera de filmar de alta resolução...
uma pechincha, sem o ccd maior...
lá está será que vale mesmo a pena pagar tanto, afinal o meu aquário está bem iluminado
 :Big Grin: 

Se não estou em erro tem o mesmo thread para filtros deste minha fujifilm, então é que a barraca abanava toda!

18x10 mais resolução...
Ai que eu anda vou conseguir tirar foto aos esclerites dos corais...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Christian Gnad

Para fazer boas macros, melhor que uma SLR com uma lente macro, só uma médio formato com uma lente macro  :Coradoeolhos:  

Tenho uma Canon compacta, mas das mesmo compactas, que com boa luz faz boas fotos no modo macro... quando se tem de esticar a sensibilidade é que começa a fraquejar...

Essa Panasonic não conheço mas tenho um amigo meu que tem uma Fuji similar que faz óptimas fotos. Em macro não sei...
Porque não compras numa grande superficie e fazes um Test-Drive?
Parece-me ser uma compra porreirinha. A Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ 50 tem apesar dos mesmos 10 MP um sensor um pouco maior... e mais uma ou outra caracteristica melhor tal como abertura de f:3.7 com o zoom no máximo, apesar de fazer macro "só" a 5cm em vez do 1cm da FZ-28.

 Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Christian tem um f-stop de 3.7 e achas melhor que outra de 2.8?

Porquê?
não queremos um f-stop minimo, para entrar mais luz na lente...mais velocidades de obturação e menos necessidade de iso altos?

não podemos focar tão perto, possivelmente pelo ccd ser maior...lá está...

----------


## António Vitor

tive a ver as especificações da 50 e vem lá isto

Aperture Wide: F2.8 - F11
Tele: F3.7 - F11 

Portanto dá mais versatilidade que a outra que estava ver e o ccd não é de uma dslr mas é melhor que a outra...quem sabe sabe...
 christian ...obrigado...

----------


## Christian Gnad

> tive a ver as especificações da 50 e vem lá isto
> 
> Aperture Wide: F2.8 - F11
> Tele: F3.7 - F11 
> .



É isso. A outra em tele fica começa nos f:4.4 o que continua a ser bom em tele; mas o da 50 é melhor. Por outro lado a FZ28 faz 27-486mm!!!! enquanto a FZ50 "apenas 35-420mm e dai também as dif de abertura em tele... O mais fácil é mesmo chegar á Fnac, agarrar numa qq e está feito :yb624:  

NO ENTANTO: estive a ver melhor o comparativo e a FZ50 foi lançada em julho de 2006 enquanto que a FZ28 em julho ultimo. Esquece a 50, um sensor actual é quase sempre melhor que um com 2 anos...

Andei aqui ás voltas na net na tentativa de te ajudar a tomar uma decisão e não me consigo afastar muito daquilo que já tinha dito num post atrás:
As minhas favoritas são em primeirissimo a  Fuji Finepix S 100 FS, seguida das Canon Powershot SX 1 IS, e as que encontrei procurando melhor: a absurdamente cara Casio Exilim Pro EX-F1 e a Olympus SP-570UZ que é equivalente à Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28.

Eu comprava a recém lançada Canon G10 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   mas é por uma questão de tamanho :yb665:  

Agora a sério, a Fuji é um bocado mais cara mas seria sem dúvida a minha opção nesta gama.

 E como já à anos dizia a Vera Roquete:

 Agora escolha! :Coradoeolhos:  

 Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

andei a ver fuji's mas algumas bridges principalmente as ultimas vem sem rosca para meter filtros...
 :Big Grin: 
Vou ver se essa dá...

E é com os filtros que isto até apanha os microbios..
 :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
Eu já tirei fotos aos meus peixes com varias maquinas e independemente da maquina há um factor a considerar que é a cor.Os peixes fogem menos de maquinas pretas do que maquinas cinzentas,deve ter a ver com o reflexo que luz faz de dentro do aqua.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Quando estive indeciso entre que máquina comprar, consultei este site que recomendo vivamente:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/WB/WB.HTM

Actualmente tenho uma Canon PowerShot S5 IS. É uma bridge. Tem a vantagem de ser mais compacta que uma reflex e ter uma qualidade de imagem bastante boa, além de um zoom óptico de 12x e uma boa relação qualidade/custo. Além de ter um modo vídeo 640x480x30fps com som stéreo muito bom.  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

Esta panasonic faz até 720 alta definição...
 :Big Grin: 
1280x720...

A maior vantagem das bridges prende-se mesmo com a sua pior desvantagem.

é estranho, mas o facto de ter um sensor pequeno, ajuda nos macros, e na capacidade da lente de focar perto, não me perguntem porquê...

agora se tu numa bridge consegues meter umas lentes filtro para macro...tens bomba...

Estou muito inclinado para uma panasonic...
nos reviews não encontro falhas...e as lentes são da leica...
a razão de eu ir directo para a panasonic, é básicamente o facto de não ter que comprar outras lentes macro...55 mm é a rosca...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Essas Panasonic são realmente muito populares entre os consumidores. Tenho reparado que em fóruns tipo o Techzonept e mesmo nos comentários nas lojas online (Pixmania, FNAC, etc.) as pessoas que as compraram dão muito bom feedback. Tenho a impressão que é mais uma questão de relação qualidade/custo, em comparação com Sony's, Canon's e Nikon's dos segmentos médios.

Agora, se tivermos atenção às máquinas dos fotógrafos profissionais nos jogos de futebol, por exemplo, aquilo é só Canon e Nikon, com lentes potentes.  :Vitoria:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

vou ter que ler uns livrinhos para conversar melhor com vocemecês :Coradoeolhos: , mas entretanto aqui vão mais umas duvidas ou bacoradas :SbSourire2:  
Christian e amigos, relativamente á distancia focal minima da EF 28-135mm ser de 50cm, não será de alguma forma limitativo para tirar fotos macro? mas o facto de ter mais zoom é uma vantagem julgo eu para macros?  :Confused:  
 e pelo que li aqui na troca de comentários com o Vitor, o facto de ter uma abertura minima de F/3,5 em oposição aos F/4 da 17-85mm também é uma vantagem, mas será significativa?
Obrigado

Abraços

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Boas,
> 
> vou ter que ler uns livrinhos para conversar melhor com vocemecês, mas entretanto aqui vão mais umas duvidas ou bacoradas 
> Christian e amigos, relativamente á distancia focal minima da EF 28-135mm ser de 50cm, não será de alguma forma limitativo para tirar fotos macro? mas o facto de ter mais zoom é uma vantagem julgo eu para macros?  
>  e pelo que li aqui na troca de comentários com o Vitor, o facto de ter uma abertura minima de F/3,5 em oposição aos F/4 da 17-85mm também é uma vantagem, mas será significativa?
> Obrigado
> 
> Abraços



Olá António, 

sim para macros puras é como eu digo: É preciso ter uma lente macro... Temos pena mas é assim :yb665:  

Os 50cm, no caso desta lente, são sempre uma medição que é feita a partir do sensor até ao objecto, ou seja, ins 15 cm ficam logo eliminados.

As macros que se fazem com lentes não macro são aldrabice... Focamos da distânçia que podemos e posteriormente fazemos um crop à área que interessa... Uma macro é encher o visor como vamos querer o resultado final e disparar!, e depois poder ampliar até aos 100% aquele pólipo :SbOk:  
Mas se usares um extensor destes:
http://www.digitalwonderworld.de/pro...ducts_id/11511
já consegues boas macros com essa lente.

No que toca à abertura, sim, quanto menor o valor (abertura máxima), melhor; mas melhor se precisares de fotografar com pouca luz. Ou quiseres fazer retratos com o fundo todo muito desfocado, ou, ou, ou... Olha esta f:1.2 com a qual eu por vezes tenho pesadelos :Coradoeolhos:  
http://www.digitalwonderworld.de/pro...products_id/30
mas na gama de que estamos a falar esses f:3.5 quando a 28mm e f:5.6 quando a 135mm são o normal.
Vais ver que ficas bastante satisfeito e bem servido com essa lente.
E depois podes quando quiseres gastar mais dinheiro sugiro-te mais umas coisinhas :yb665:  

 Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Isto faz-me lembrar o tempo que tinha um Commodore Amiga, pouca gente o tinha, um vizinho meu em vez de comprar um Amiga, para jogos comprou um pc schneider 286 de 500 contos...o amiga era 100 contos...

Dizia ele, que os bancos e sistemas financeiros tinham pc's...
não tinham mas ele pensava que assim era...acho que na altura usavam terminais ligados a redes controlados por sistema tipo unix, bastante similar ao linux.

Bom, o que ele tinha um processador 80286, da intel...com 12 mhz...

eu um motorola 68000 com 8 mhz salvo erro...tinha disco, eu nem disco tinha...o resto era similar...

O que ele não tinha?
chipo de som, chip gráfico, sistema operativo MULTITAREFAS, O amigados estava a anos luz de avanço... jogos decentes, imagens que podiam ter 4096 cores ele só podia ter vga 256 cores, etc...etc...etc...

O primeiro pc a ter isto foi em 1995, qunado a maior parte deles tinha placas  3d...

isto 15 anos depois do amiga!
lol

a minha impressora custou 1/4 da dele, a dele era de agulhas a minha jacto de tinta...a minha para além de mais barata era mais silenciosa, e com mais resolução.

O amiga, e a commodore foram à ruina, mas deixaram uma legião de "amigos" que ainda hoje perdura... basta fazerem google...

Bom voltando ao assunto, que tem que todos profissionais usem canon ou nikon...
possivelmente é por terem em casa 100 lentes diferentes destas marcas, e agora estar a investir num sistema COMPLETAMENTE distinto com lentes diferentes....é disparate...
 :Big Grin: 

Panasonic, possivelmente como tantas outras vai buscar os ccd's à sony...
esta deve abastecer a maior parte das marcas....não sei se será o caso, atenção...

Também acho que a malta procura muito os números, o consumidor macho, tem a mania de comparar as coisas pelos números, megapixels tal e tretapixels tal...quando o aumento de pixels tem acarretado um aumento significativo de ruido digital e menor sensibilidade...as coisas vão compensando com processadores inteligentes, e melhores ccd's...mas é um facto...

A diferença de 8 para 10 megapixels não é significativo aliás até mesmo 6 megapixels, não ganhas o dobro de pixels horizontais dobrando os pixels...
só 1/4 maior na altura e comprimento...
 :Wink:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

[QUOTE=Christian Gnad]
E depois podes quando quiseres gastar mais dinheiro sugiro-te mais umas coisinhas :yb665:  

 :KnSmileyVertSourire:   ...dou cabo do orçamento...com esta crise financeira...falta de liquedez...vou ter que emitir divida...daqui a uns anos falamos nas "coisinhas" :SbSourire:  
Christian, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos

Abraço

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas, eu comprei a 450D e estou muito contente com ela, tira fotografias que são um espectáculo, mas claro está que uma máquina tambem depende muito das mãos do fotografo em questão, mas para aquilo que todos fazemos e não o fazemos a nivel profissional ficas muito bem servido com a 450D sem dúvida, podes avançar com a compra.

----------


## António Vitor

Para macros é que eu não sei...se eu não tivesse um aquário lógicamente que a melhor escolha seria 450D, agora para macros com uma reflex...comparativamente com uma bridge...só tendo uma pipa de massa... 

lógicamente que as SLR's são mais versáteis, mas uma lente macro, chega a custar...upaupa...

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

fui á arrecadação e encontrei a minha velha Minolta Maxxum 7000 35mm SLR juntamente com as seguintes objectivas: Minolta Maxxum AF 70-210mm F/4; Focal AF 28-70mm F73,5-4,5. 
Poderei usar estas objectivas na maquina digital que pretendo adquirir(Canon 40D ou 450D)?
Se sim, que desvantagens poderão advir pelo facto de já ser bastante velhinha(comprada em 1989), não ter IS (poderei compensar de alguma forma?), etc?
Já agora, terá esta Camara Minolta algum valor no mercado de 2ª mão?
Mais uma vez agradeço a vossa ajuda :SbOk:  

Abraços

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Estive a ler umas coisas e parece-me que não tenho sorte :yb620:  . O tipo de sensor da 40D é APS-C e julgo que para utilizar estas lentes teria que ser Full Frame. Confirmam? ou haverá alguma forma de adptar estas lentes?
Outra questão, é que sendo lentes Minolta serviriam numa Canon?

Obrigado e Abraços

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Boas 

Alguem conhece esta loja.

http://www.ouosun.com/product.asp?id=315

Recebi por mail uma publicidade e fiquei de boca aberta com este preço.

Será verdade ? ou a loja só recebe o dinheiro e não entrega ou há problemas alfandegários, devido à loja ser asiática.

Se alguem já comprou aqui diga por favor se correu bem.

Cumprimentos

----------


## António Pinto

Boas.

Desculpem aproveitar o topico mas acho que a minha duvida se encaixa....

Não que vá comprar nenhuma, a não ser que esta dos chinocas do link anterior fosse verdade, mas para uma canon eos 5d que objectivas aconselhariam?

Uma para geral familia festas e natureza?
e outra para macros?

Isto claro está sem pagar o mesmo pela objectiva que se paga pela máquina!!

Ou uma canon ef 17-85mm dá para tudo (aldrabando as Macros)?


Abraço a todos.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá António tenho na minha 40D a 17-85 e sinceramente fotos macros não são muito boas, não com a mesma qualidade que uma lente mesmo para macro consegue tirar, de qualquer forma para começar está bom. E também terás de ter outras lentes, porque não vais andar só a tirar fotos macro.

----------


## António Pinto

Boas Filipe.

Claro que não é só macros que se tira (embora seja um apaixonado), mas depois basicamente é fotos de festas, uns retratos (Bustos), e alguma natureza.

Agora não sendo pro e não tendo ambições para tal, acho que fazer um investimento em uma série de objectivas não é o objectivo. 

Ou seja mais vale investir num corpo melhorzito (não para já) e ter 2 objectivas que cumpram com o proposto e aproveitar as potencialidades para fazer umas brincadeiras.
Não sei se me fiz entender :Admirado:  


Cumps

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Certo eu percebi bem, apenas estava a dar a minha opinião sobre macros, acho que devias ter uma lente macro é claro, tal como eu quero também comprar uma, mas também devias ter outra lente; mas a pergunta que fizeste eu respondi e volto a dizer a 17-85 não é muito boa para macro, podias ter essa e comprar uma macro das boas.

----------


## António Pinto

Boas de novo Filipe.

Ok.. uma objectiva só dedicada á macro.
Já agora uma pergunta e a 40D qual a tua opinião?
Satisfeito insatisfeito +-?

Cumps

----------


## António Vitor

não é as lentes minolta compativeis com as novas dslr da sony?

Eu se tivesse lentes minolta, não hesitaria em comprar a sony, isto se fosse compativel...

Agora comprar máquina mais lentes macro+lentes genericas...

sinceramente inclino-me completamente para uma não dslr...

O facto do sensor ser mais pequeno, pode introduzir ruido...mas temos muita luz no aquário e na rua não tiramos fotos de noite...nem com grande movimento (tipo desporto automovel).

é a maior vantagem das dslr, maiores iso com menores ruidos...
e claro o viewfinder, com sistema óptico e não lcd como nas bridges.
Mas fora, isto talvez seja importante o facto de podermos com versatilidade escolher a lente apropriada....

Agora, será que tem alguma lógica comprar uma dslr, para tirar fotos ao aquário e à familia?

não me parece, para macros as melhores máquinas são mesmo bridges, o facto do sensor ser pequeno, melhora (não percebo de óptica mas é um facto), as macros...e muito!

depois ainda dá para gravar filmes...
simplesmente com uma bridge não preciso de máquina de filmar...
até que agora são todas em alta definição e tudo com som stereo...
 :Wink:

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Boas,
> 
> fui á arrecadação e encontrei a minha velha Minolta Maxxum 7000 35mm SLR juntamente com as seguintes objectivas: Minolta Maxxum AF 70-210mm F/4; Focal AF 28-70mm F73,5-4,5. 
> Poderei usar estas objectivas na maquina digital que pretendo adquirir(Canon 40D ou 450D)?
> Se sim, que desvantagens poderão advir pelo facto de já ser bastante velhinha(comprada em 1989), não ter IS (poderei compensar de alguma forma?), etc?
> Já agora, terá esta Camara Minolta algum valor no mercado de 2ª mão?
> Mais uma vez agradeço a vossa ajuda 
> 
> Abraços


Olá António,
Esqueçe. Não dá e não é por não ter IS. Há muitas lentes que não têm IS.
Não dá principalmente porque não têm motor para a focagem (o motor é na lente) e por uma questão de encaixe e consequentemente, contactos. As, por exemplo, Sigma, Vivitar, Tamron... que servem nas Canon ou Nikon, são especificamente desenhadas para essas marcas.
Acredito se bem que com dúvidas, que algures na net encontres adaptadores para conseguires encaixar essas lentes nas actuais Canon. No entanto não fariam AutoFocus

No que toca ao valor comercia que essa Minolta possa ter, espreita quando fores à FNAC uma vitrine que eles têm perto da entrada com material em segunda mão. O valor desse "pack" deve ser tão baixo que nem me atrevo a arriscar, por isso mais vale guardar debaixo da cama como arma de arremeso :Coradoeolhos:  
Até porque acredito que a curto prazo os rolos de 35mm desapareçam, pelo menos a maioria e o que continuar a ser fabricado aumente bastante de preço.

 Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Vitor, a versatilidade e outras caracteristicas das DSLR, são o que me levaram a decidir por este tipo de maquina, quando o  :SbRiche:   e experiência o permitir vou acrescentando umas coisinhas... :SbOk:  
Christian, volta tudo para a arrecadação, debaixo da cama não dá, ainda alguem pensa que sou algum pervertido :JmdFou2:   :SbSourire2:  

Está decidido, vou aproveitar a oportunidade: Canon EOS 40D + EF-S 17-85 F/4-5,6 IS USM ; baixou 2 :Coradoeolhos:  

Obrigado e Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

Uma boa lente para macros, custa mais que uma top de gama bridge..

Não é mais caro, só por ser melhor, e o meu dilema é o tal rácio qualidade/preço, se é melhor...sim claro que sim...agora o preço justifica essa melhoria?

Talvez seja boa ideia comprar uma bridge só para os macros, e deixar o resto para uma dslr...
 :Wink: 

No segmento mais alto, seja do que for, os preço sofrem inflaccionamentos brutais, quer porque ser mercado pequenos, sofremos isso no nosso pequeno mercado de aquariofilia, e pagamos mais que outros europeus (mas a coisa tem estado a melhorar, muito por força da internet), quer por ser o investimento de investigação.

exemplo um lcd de 720p há  anos era topo de gama, e custava mais de 1000 euros agora é baixa gama, e igual compramos melhor por 1/5 do preço...

até os topo de gama baixaram, porque existe mercado, e este é maior, há mais procura, uma 1080p hoje é mais barata que a tal 720p outrora...

Isto é válido até nas dslr, estas com a crescente procura estão ao preço de uma bridge, e até mais baratas, o problema é as lentes que costumam equipar estes modelos para macros...deixam a desejar...

Não consigo justificar a comprar de uma dslr, hoje...tenho uma máquina digital há anos e o uso e comportamento que tenho com esta, não justifica...

Agora fica aqui algumas das fotos que julgo serem dificeis de tirar com bridges...algumas dslr de gerações passadas mas sempre com alta qualidade.

aqui ganhamos com os elevados iso, e com o menor ruido das dslr.
Mas como eu sei que praticamente só tiro fotos da familia e ....macros...muitas macros e gerais do aquário...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Uma boa lente para macros, custa mais que uma top de gama bridge..
> 
> Não é mais caro, só por ser melhor, e o meu dilema é o tal rácio qualidade/preço, se é melhor...sim claro que sim...agora o preço justifica essa melhoria?
> 
> Talvez seja boa ideia comprar uma bridge só para os macros, e deixar o resto para uma dslr...


Não cheguemos a tanto!!! Se tens uma SLR e queres fazer macros claro que mais vale comprar uma lente própria para o efeito. Ficarás sempre mais satisfeito com o resultado final e é preciso ver que uma lente, boa ou má, quase não sofre desvalorização, ou melhor, desactualização. Podes mudar de corpo N vezes e as lentes mantêm-se... dentro da marca, claro. E dentro de Geração como é o caso actual da geração EOS que existe desde fim dos anos 80.
Tens a Canon EF 50mm f/2.5 Macro por 244,00EUR  e a Canon EF-S 60mm f/2,8 USM Macro por 357,00EUR. Se quiseres uma macro melhor para outras macros em que tenhas que estar mais longe tens a Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro por 437,00EUR. Todos estes precos são abaixo dos preços de uma bridge topo de gama e dentro de 5 anos continuam a valer, no minimo dos minimos, metade do que custam hoje, enquanto que um corpo seja de SLR, Bridge ou compacta, dentro de 5 anos, se a quiseres vender... Usa-a para praticar tiro ao alvo :SbSourire2:  Não querendo isto dizer que já não seja razoável, mas o valor comercial é zero.

Importante reforçar a ideia que uma lente destas não serve só para macros!
Básicamente a unica grande dif é que tem um recorte muito forte e, por exemplo, em retrato realça excessivamente imperfeições na pele... mas tirando isso, faz aquilo que qq outra lente de Focal Fixa faz.

António,
se não tiveres muita pressa espera mais um pouco pois acho que a 50d está muito boa, o que poderá fazer com que o preço da 40d desça mais depressa. Deve ser lá para o Natal...


 Abraços

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Obrigado :SbOk3:   Caros Companheiros pela ajuda, esclarecimentos, dicas, que me deram na escolha da maquina + lente. Muito util

Christian, está feito, encomenda feita na Pixmania; vantagem, teem loja em Lisboa, alguma coisa sempre poderei ir lá "chatea-los"...

Abraços

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Tão ficou sempre a 40D??? foi a lente 17-85??? eu não pude comprar na pixmania, é pena porque é mais barato.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Filipe,

eheh... igualzinha á tua (não posso ver nada :Coradoeolhos:  ) 40D + 17-85 is usm
Obrigado pelas tuas opiniões :SbOk3:  

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

não tenho pressas...
Obrigado pelas dicas Gnad...

parti o 3º metacarpo da mao direita, e não sou canhoto...
tentar escrever so com a esq...

tambem devo ir para uma dslr vou esperar talvez mais uma geração...

----------


## Christian Gnad

> não tenho pressas...
> Obrigado pelas dicas Gnad...
> 
> parti o 3º metacarpo da mao direita, e não sou canhoto...
> tentar escrever so com a esq...
> 
> tambem devo ir para uma dslr vou esperar talvez mais uma geração...



Deixo aqui uma óptima receita para fazer apenas com a mão esquerda e o polegar direito :yb624:   :yb624:  
( As melhoras António Vitor :SbOk:  ) e para celebrar a aquisição de máquinas fotográficas e todo o tipo de novos brinquedos :Coradoeolhos:  



RECEITA DE FRANGO COM WHISKY



   Muito boa esta receita, fiz em casa e deu super certo .....
   Óptima pra fazer em dias de festa.

   Ingredientes:

   - 01 garrafa de whisky (do bom claro!) Cardhu, Monkeys 20 anos, James
     Martin 30 anos,...
   - 01 frango de aproximadamente 02 quilos
   - sal, pimenta e ervas de cheiro a gosto
   - 150 ml de azeite Virgem
   - nozes moídas qb

   Modo de preparar:

   - pegue o frango
   - beba um copo de whisky
   - envolva o frango com sal, pimenta e as ervas
   - barre com azeite.
   - beba outro copo de whisky
   - Pré-aquecça o forno por aproximadamente 10 minutos.
   - Sirva-se de uma boa dose (caprichada) de whisky enquanto aguarda.
   - Use as nozes moídas como aperitivo
   - Coloque o frango numa assadeira grande.
   - Sirva-se de mais duas doses de whisky.
   - Axustar o terbostato na marca 3 , e debois de uns vinch binutos,botar
     para assassinar. - digu: assar a ave.

   - Derrubar uma dose de whisky debois de beia hora, formar abaertura
   egontrolar a assadura do frango.

   - Tentar zentar na gadeira, servir-se de uoooooooootra dose sarada de
   whisky.
   - Cozer(?), costurar(?), cozinhar, sei lá, voda-se o vrango.
   - Deixáááá o filho da buta do pato no vorno por umas 4 horas.
   - Tentar retirar o vrango do vorno. Num vai guemar a mão, garaio!
   - Mandar mais uma boa dose de whisky pra dentro . De você,é claro.
   - Tentar novamente tirar o sacana do vrango do vorno, porque na primeira
   teenndadiiiva dããão deeeeuuuuuu.

   - Begar o vrango que gaiu no jão e enjugar o filho da buta com o bano de
   jão e cologá-lo numa pandeja ou qualquer outra borra, bois avinal você nem
   gosssssssssta muito dessa bosta mesmo.

   - Tá Bronto.



 :Xmascheers:   serve para Jantar de Natal também :yb624:  


Desculpe-me a moderação e os infelizes leitores dos meus posts descontextualizados  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  


 Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

Hehe obrigado Gnad!....
Vou tentar fazer isso só com um mão...
 :Wink:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

EhEh Christian, grande parodia...
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbLangue17:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
a maquina já cá canta, estou a habituar-me a ela com muiiita calma...

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eh eh, tao António, posta aí fotos eh eh eh...também tou a treinar com a minha, mas fotos do aquário ainda não estão como eu queria, tou a ver que preciso de muito treino ainda...ah, já compraste a lente macro, se compraste qual foi?...boas fotos

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Filipe,

estou a ler a "biblia" :Admirado:   (manual) e ainda não cheguei á pag. 147 (transferir as imagens para o PC) :Coradoeolhos:  vai com muiiita calma, mas estou satisfeito, a maquina parece-me espectacular... tem 24 botões :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

A lente Macro ficará para mais tarde...quando dominar esta menina

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

por acaso já tirei os manuais de várias máquinas antes de as comprar em pdf...
 :Smile: 

gosto de ler manuais e quanto mais complexos/confusos melhor...
é sinal que a máquina é mais "controlável"v detesto que as máquinas decidam por mim.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Filipe,
> 
> eheh... igualzinha á tua (não posso ver nada ) 40D + 17-85 is usm
> Obrigado pelas tuas opiniões 
> 
> Abraço


A máquina é excelente (tambem tenho uma)  :SbOk:  

A experiencia diz-me:

No fim de 5000 foto tiradas...  começam a sair fotos de profissional.

É a grande vantangem das digitais...  não gastam rolo.

Fica a faltar a 100m/m 2.8

----------


## Christian Gnad

Sem dúvida que as fotos com uma macro ficam qualquer coisa de muito diferente...
Já agora destablizo o bom senso que vai imperando com uma sugestão 
Canon EF 180mm f/3.5 L USM CPS  :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:  
Quando puder perder a cabeça com uma lente que dificilmente me traga retorno vai ser com esta :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

Se bem que para fotografar corais, aquelas fotografias quase surreais de promenor quase invisiveis à vista desarmada, eu acho que o suprasumo deve ser Canon MP-E65 f/2.8 1-5 x Macro. nunca a exprimentei mas tenho curiosidade...

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Se bem que para fotografar corais, aquelas fotografias quase surreais de promenor quase invisiveis à vista desarmada, eu acho que o suprasumo deve ser Canon MP-E65 f/2.8 1-5 x Macro. nunca a exprimentei mas tenho curiosidade...


Tambem tenho essa lente  :yb665:  

Não a aconselho para fotos a aquarios.
Necesita de tripé para tirar boas fotos e a distancias quase nunca possiveis em relação ao que está dentro dos nossos aquarios.

----------


## António Vitor

isso do tripé é normal para fotos com muita ampliação...a lente f2.8 pensava eu que contornaria isso com mais luz a entrar (maiores velocidades de obturação)

experimentastes isso com iso alto júlio?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem, aproveitando o tópico, qual objectiva aconselham para fotografar aquários? É que tenho de saber que objectiva macro vou comprar para saber se vai-se adaptar a caixa estanque.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> isso do tripé é normal para fotos com muita ampliação...a lente f2.8 pensava eu que contornaria isso com mais luz a entrar (maiores velocidades de obturação)
> 
> experimentastes isso com iso alto júlio?


Já a experimentei de todas as maneiras... :yb665:  

Só dá mesmo para caracois... e olha que eles correm mesmo muito depressa para esta lente.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Bem, aproveitando o tópico, qual objectiva aconselham para fotografar aquários? É que tenho de saber que objectiva macro vou comprar para saber se vai-se adaptar a caixa estanque.


Pessoalmente não tenho qualquer duvida 

Canon 100 m/m 2.8

----------


## Artur Fonseca

A minha sugestão...

Tirar várias fotos com os vários valores de ISO disponíveis em modo manual

Transferir para o PC e observar as fotos

Naquelas em que os peixes em movimento ficarem bem, ou seja, não desfocados / desvanecidos, usar esses valores ISO, de preferência o mais baixo desses

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

não é que eu esja um grande fotografo, nem tenho a mania de ser um...
nem a minha máquina é poderosa, neem sequer é uma dslr, mas gostaria de ver uma foto com este nivel de ampliação...

nem sequer posso ampliar digitalmente a máq tem 3 megapixels...ao nivel de alguns telemoveis...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0-h/xenias.jpg

fico cada vez mais convencido que ainda não é altura do  upgrade...convençam-me a comprar nova máquina...mandem uma macro ainda mais de perto...

uma foto macro é apenas mais uma vertente, sou um nabo a tirar fotos gerais e aí a minha m´quina perde...mas para macros..
 :Wink: 

vejam esta foto sem zoom digital recortei para caber nas imposições do reefforum...

... montipora capricornis...tem algum ruido...mas é o q ue se arranja...o tuido é do ccd que é velhinho e deve ser por causa da compressão jpg...nem sequer consigo gravar sem estarem comprimidas...lol

dá para ver os polipos recolhidos...

----------


## António Vitor

aquele que tira melhores macros ou mais ampliados não é concerteza o melhor fotografo...ou como mostra o meu deficiente equipamento, aquele que tem melhor equipamento fotografico...mas sem estar a fugir muito ao assunto e que tal um desafio?

posso criar um novo topico para macros...querem?

vejam a damicornis e a sua aparencia de fibra optica...
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0030.JPG

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

> posso criar um novo topico para macros...querem?
> 
> vejam a damicornis e a sua aparencia de fibra optica...
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0030.JPG


Boas Vitor,

acho uma excelente ideia, e já agora, Macros também da microfauna que povoa a RV e areão: micro crustaceos (copepods, amphipods, etc), anelídeos (poliquetas, minhocas, etc), moluscos (caracois e caracoletas :CylFou3:  bivalves, quitones, etc), estrelinhas e ofiurídeos, ascideas, esponjas, enfim, macros da RV/areão. Julgo que seria bem interessante :Pracima:  

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

vamos então...

tenho de colocar só  fotos antigas tou lesionado para tirar fotos...

mais logo inicio o topico ou então iniciem vocês depois eu posto no local...

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

> A máquina é excelente (tambem tenho uma)  
> 
> A experiencia diz-me:
> 
> No fim de 5000 foto tiradas...  começam a sair fotos de profissional.
> 
> É a grande vantangem das digitais...  não gastam rolo.


Boas,

Obrigado pelo incentivo... :yb665:  hehe tenho um longo caminho a percorrer :SbOk:  

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Whistle:  

O melhor da minha MP 65

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Exelente ideia António Vítor, vou tentar colocar algumas fotos mais antigas eh eh eh...e se ampliar algumas vale???

----------


## António Vitor

bora lá!

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....729#post132729

foto magnifica Júlio
http://www.vividlight.com/articles/2914.htm
é esta lente a melhor de todas?
pois...

tenho 20x mais  ruido...lol

----------


## Christian Gnad

> O melhor da minha MP 65


Não desfazendo :Coradoeolhos:  , realmente não é grande coisa...
Se tiveres paciência sugiro-te um pequeno exercicio:
Com tripé exprimenta 200asa, uns 1/50 de velocidade com uma abertura de... 7.1 mais ou menos.
Faz isto numa acropora que tenha os pólipos bem abertos e preferencialmente foca à mão. Em seguida repete com a mesma velocidade e altera a abetura, como por exemplo:
1/100 f:4,5
1/100 f:5,6
1/100 f:7,1
1/100 f:9,0
1/100 f:11

Depois repete com a macro 100mm as mesmas velocidades e se quiseres partilhar o resultado, pela minha parte agradeço e fico curioso.

 Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

ando a explorar a maquina ( canon 40D + ef 17-85mm is) por enquanto só nos modos basicos e tenho umas questões/duvidas que agradeço a vossa ajuda:
Qual o modo basico mais apropiado para tirar fotos parcias e gerais ao aqua? tenho verificado que o "Landscapes" resulta bem...;
e para os peixes? "moving subjects"?, "Disabling Flash"?...
e pondo a carroça á frente dos bois...o que resulta melhor, dar prioridade á abertura ou velocidade? imagino...depende... :yb665:  

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá António...bem, eu em primeiro lugar ponho a sala escura, só com as luzes do aqua acesas, ao contrário de algumas opiniões aqui tenho usado a máquina em linha com o vidro, uso flash para todas as fotos, acho que a velocidade é essencial para tirar as fotos sem tripé em especial as de landscape, uso o landscape para tirar as fotos, uso modo MF, e eu pessoalmente não uso estabilizador de imagem, que já vem com a lente; isto para fotos gerais do aquário...para corais, eremitas, camarões uso o macro com flash, para peixes o melhor mesmo é o modo objectos em movimento, foco em AF, mas aí está o problema do tremer, flash é essencial, mas por enquanto fica o que vem com a câmara...não sei qual a teu cartão, mas um bom cartão ajudaria a usar a velocidade da máquina, aliás foi por isso que a comprei, pela velocidade eh eh eh.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Filipe,

obrigado pelas dicas.
Nas fotos gerais e parciais tento não utilizar o flash, já que dá um aspecto pouco natural e vê-se o escritorio (aqua com 3 faces visiveis); por veses acontece-me o mesmo com os peixes, cores pouco naturais...
Relativamente a não usares o IS é que não percebo, eu uso sempre mesmo com tripé, algum inconveniente?
O cartão que uso é um Sandisk ultra2 4GB 15mb/s.

Abraço

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Olá António...bem, eu em primeiro lugar ponho a sala escura, só com as luzes do aqua acesas, ao contrário de algumas opiniões aqui tenho usado a máquina em linha com o vidro, uso flash para todas as fotos, acho que a velocidade é essencial para tirar as fotos sem tripé em especial as de landscape, uso o landscape para tirar as fotos, uso modo MF, e eu pessoalmente não uso estabilizador de imagem, que já vem com a lente; isto para fotos gerais do aquário...para corais, eremitas, camarões uso o macro com flash, para peixes o melhor mesmo é o modo objectos em movimento, foco em AF, mas aí está o problema do tremer, flash é essencial, mas por enquanto fica o que vem com a câmara...não sei qual a teu cartão, mas um bom cartão ajudaria a usar a velocidade da máquina, aliás foi por isso que a comprei, pela velocidade eh eh eh.



Viva Filipe,
deixa-me citar uns pontos que são essenciais para o modo de fotografares:
1.A maquina tem de estar sempre em linha com o vidro senão cria distorção...Ponto mais do que assente! 
2. Realmente o IS nestes modos de foto pouco fazem pois teria de ser hiper rápido para corrigir tremidelas a uma distância tão curta e, sinceramente não acredito que o consiga fazer... No entanto se estiveres com 200 ou melhor, 400iso, tens velocidade de obturação de sobra para não precisares do IS.
3.Flash para fotografares um ambiente marinho elimina-te as cores naturais e já tens luz suficiente proporcionada pela luz do aqua que pela temperatura de cor que tem te ofrece os tons "naturais" tais como os conhecemos.
4.O modo Landscape da máquina, aliás, os modos program intuitivos, apenas tentam sugerir à máquina uma situação pré-definida e como o nome indica, o modo paisagem não te conseguirá fazer melhor que o modo P. O modo paisagem tenta dar à máquina uma boa relação de velocidade e profundidade de campo, mas sempre a "pensar" em "paisagem" por assim dizer "clássica", montanha, praia, campo... Esqueçe os programas de "modo" e tenta através de erro (o digital permite-o :SbOk5:  ) compreender os modos manuais.
5.Tens um flash macro? mesmo que o tenhas, apesar de dar uma boa iluminação (através do vidro não sei...) está a dar cores pouco naturais... não te preocupes em tremer pois a não ser que sofras de Alzheimer, o que com a tua idade me parece extremamente improvável :Coradoeolhos:  , isso não vai acontecer o suficiente para que a foto saia tremida desde que estejas numa posição que te permita uma boa sustentação.
6.O cartão é completamente irrelevante a não ser que dispares, digamos, 20 fotos de rajada e no segundo seguinte queira disparar mais 30 e logo a seguir outras tantas!
Com uma 40d, que apesar de fazer 6,5fps "apenas" consegue absorve 75 imagens de seguida se estiver a fazer "apenas" 3fps, antes de esgotares a capacidade de absorção do cartão, vais esgotar a capacidade de buffer da própria máquina que é a acima descrita. Ou seja, o buffer da 40d é de 75 fotos em 25 segundos.
Se estiveres com uma MarkIII na mão, ai sim já se justifica usar um cartão rápido pois a MkIII tem um buffer que leva com mais de 100 fotos em menos de 10 segundos!!!

Para fotos aos corais, exprimenta usar tripé e vais ver que consegues melhores resultados :Pracima:  

 Abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Christian, obrigado pelas correcções que fizeste...bem, de facto tenho de aprender a mexer melhor nos modos manuais :SbClown:  , mas ainda não li a bíblia toda como o António diz  :SbSourire2:  ...de qualquer forma praticando e ouvindo opiniões dos outros é que vou aprendendo...agora em relação aos pontos...
Eu quando disse que usava a máquina em linha com o vidro, não sei se me fiz perceber bem, mas digamos uso a máquina em que o apoio fique com um ângulo de 90 entre a máquina e o vidro (penso que expliquei melhor :Admirado:  ), não tinha dito mas normalmente fotografo com a lente junto do vidro, não sei se isso será ideal????
O flash costumo usar sempre, penso que as cores até ficam boas, mas será melhores veres as minhas fotos, mais recentes é claro lol. Mas vou exprimentar sem flash :SbOk2:  
Eu apenas recomendei o tripé, porque acho que a luz emitida pelo aquário não seja a melhor e com o tripé poderia evitar a desfocagem, e sim, eu tremo muito, mas isso é um probema que não posso evitar.....
Em relação ao cartão foi o que um senhor me disse sobre a velocidade da máquina e o cartão, por isso é que falei, mas obrigado pela correcção.
Espero comprar um tripé futuramente não só para fotografar o aquário, como para condições de pouca luz e paisagens.
Ah e para o António, um pouco de photoshop nas fotos não faz mal nenhum eh eh eh.

----------


## Christian Gnad

> não tinha dito mas normalmente fotografo com a lente junto do vidro, não sei se isso será ideal????


Desde que haja distância minima de focagem até ao objecto, ok. Além de estabilizares a máquina estás a "desfocar" o vidro tanto quanto é possivel. Eu faço o mesmo quando posso




> Eu apenas recomendei o tripé, porque acho que a luz emitida pelo aquário não seja a melhor e com o tripé poderia evitar a desfocagem, e sim, eu tremo muito, mas isso é um probema que não posso evitar.....





> Espero comprar um tripé futuramente não só para fotografar o aquário, como para condições de pouca luz e paisagens.


Fazes muito bem em comprar um tripé (investe num bom tripé (Manfrotto ou Gitzo)) em deterimento duma lente olho de peixe :SbPoiss:   que vais usar meia dúzia de vezes e quase sempre só na brincadeira, isto claro é a minha opinião :SbPoisson6:  
Para tremeres menos senta-te à cowboy numa cadeira e apoia os cotovelos nas costas ou encosta os cotovelos à barriga ou encosta-te a uma parede... O truque é estarmos bem apoiados e em situações de foto mais lenta, suster a respiração tambem ajuda. Para movimento, carros, pássaros..., o principio que se aplica é o mesmo da caça: seguir o objecto em movimento, disparar e *só depois*, parar a trajectória. Existe uma tendência natural para parar a trajectória quando se carrega no disparador que se tem de contrariar.




> Em relação ao cartão foi o que um senhor me disse sobre a velocidade da máquina e o cartão, por isso é que falei, mas obrigado pela correcção.


Se tiveres vários nada como comparar. Atenção que eu não me estava a referir a cartões CF já com alguns anos nem a marcas brancas... Referia-me por exemplo à actual gama da SanDisk ou Lexar.





> Ah e para o António, um pouco de photoshop nas fotos não faz mal nenhum eh eh eh.


Mal nenhum! Aliás todas as fotos ganham, aliás perdem aquela ligeira sensação de neblina, após se fazer uma ligeira correcção nos *Levels*

 Abraço

----------


## Eduardo Futre

manipulação fotorgafica toda a vida se fez, quando mais pequenas edições  :Wink: 

apesar das boas capacidades da pelicula e das cada vez melhores capacidades dos sensores, ainda n ha no mercado SLR nenhum material foto sensivel que tenha a gama dinâmica equivalente ha do olho humano ( conseguir registar com detalhe zonas mt iluminadas e zonas mt escuras ). Um ajuste de levels é quase sempre obrigatório e para isso uma exposição correcta de luz é essencial. No caso do digital *geralmente* deve-se ter o cuidado de n deixar as partes brancas "estoirar", pois perde-se toda a informação nessa zona. Em situações de forte contraste, deve-se expo as zonas luminosas quase ao limite, para podermos ter detalhe nas zonas escuras e depois ajustar em photoshop.

----------

